# Mounting - too heavy, or just outta practice??



## MrsRobinson (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Barefoot Tahoe for my fairly sturdy 14.2 pony. I'm ave height, but around 205lb. I haven't ridden for years and am generally a nervous rider, so when my saddle slipped while I was mounting and I ruptured a bunch of ligaments in my ankle a few weeks ago, I became a little paranoid. 

Every time I try to mount him from the ground, I am worried that I will pull the saddle down with me and I'll hurt my somewhat tender ankle again (getting old and I just don't bounce back like I used to!). The cantle definitely appears to be twisting a little when I put any pressure on the stirrup. I've made contact with the supplier and will be sending her some photos to see if it's not perhaps the fit of the saddle or pad I use. In the mean time, I can't help but think it's because I'm just too heavy and the saddles gonna get pulled down no matter what! Does anyone else have a Tahoe and have the same thing happen??

Oh, I don't have a mounting block, either, so it's always a bit of a dilemma to get me up


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

The same thing happens to me sometimes but i put it down to the girth not being tight enough and the saddle being a bit big for whiskey. If theres someone there with you get them to push down on the stirrup at the other side that helps while mounting and keeps the saddle in place.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have that type of saddle, but can relate. Yay for elliptical trainers & Curves, I lost 65 lbs. When I was at my heaviest I found that I couldn't just hop on like I had before...I adjusted the way I mounted a horse and made a conscious effort to be more forward facing than straight on so the weight shift pulled back more so than across the withers. 

I built a mounting block this past weekend, I have some very little students starting this year and finally needed to have one. It was way cheap to do. It used a half sheet of plywood, some screws, deck sealer that I already had and my time. The sheet of plywood was $24. Here's a link to the plan for the one I built. 

*http://www.extension.iastate.edu/NR...A9E5AA21A/141290/howtobuildamountingblock.pdf*


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I would put it up to being out of practice and perhaps the girth not being tight enough. I'm a 5 ft. 2, and ~120 lbs., and the first few rides of the year my saddle slips a bit during mounting just because I don't have the muscle yet to spring up with any semblance of grace... 

I would improvise a mounting block until you can mount lightly, just to save the saddle and your horse's back. Trees can be damaged and spines put out of alignment by people pulling themselves up, no matter what they weigh. I have a big bucket that I use when I want a boost - nice and portable. I've heard some recommend never mounting from the ground without someone on the off side to pull the other stirrup down for this reason, but I see no harm in mounting from the ground if you can do it quickly, smoothly, and lightly. That takes practice, but anyone can do it! 

Also, I know a few horses whose saddles always will slip a bit, no matter how tight the girth gets. It's just a matter of the horse's conformation - most of the horses with this issue have no withers and are a touch on the round side.


----------



## MrsRobinson (Mar 22, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters: I looked at that earlier this year. Seems doable, and I think if I left it at grazing, others would rather appreciate it.

I generally don't even like my daughter, who is only 9, mounting him from the ground, but sometimes we don't have a choice. Perhaps it's time I make a step up and just get over it


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's doable...I did it by myself without help from the hubby, he was pretty impressed with my construction skills  I just hope he doesn't think that means he gets out of the other zillion things on the honey-do list.....


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm way to heavy and out of shape to try mounting from the ground. (I'd pull Dancer over on top of me!) I'm also way too short 5'1" to use a normal mounting block. I usually have to resort to a picnic table. My son in law has promised to build me a special mounting block that is tall enough for me to use, and easier to climb up on than a picnic table.

I'm working on exercises to build up my leg muscles, but still want to ride in the meantime...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Five gallon pails work great and so do water buckets for the horses. I've used fences, gates, the bumper on our truck, tree stumps or whatever is around. That's for when riding bareback. I can get on alright with a saddle. I've even used a smaller horse to get on one of our bigger ones because I can't jump that high.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried something like this? I keep telling myself that if I ever get a horse over 14.2 I'll invest in one for trails.  I can't see that its really eliminating a great deal of twist on the saddle or the horse, but it does put a foothold a little more within reach... 

Not seeing any alternatives for saddles without horns, though... what do short/inflexible English riders do?? xD

Cashel Company


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

A member of a group I belong to uses something called a fat boy strap. Basically, it's a strap that runs from the front girth to the back saddle ring and helps prevent saddle roll and twist while mounting. Don't know if it would work for you or not - wouldn't work for me right now because I don't have near enough leg strength to try mounting from the ground, but if you can mount from the ground, it's something that may help...?

Heavy duty leather breast straps, western breast strap, singleband breast straps,stability straps,

It's the second to the last item on the page. I might look into one when/if I ever get to the point where I can step up to mount...


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

OP all the previous advice is good, but I was wondering how long your cinch is and what type you are using. I find many people using cinched that are way too short. A proper length cinch will better grip the horse and not need to be tightened nearly as much as a short one because it distributes pressure more evenly. Do you possibly have a couple photos of your horse fully tacked??


----------



## MrsRobinson (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha - love the 'fat boy strap!' Never seen one, and here in NZ, the land of political correctness, I wonder what it would be called?! 
Cinch... girth? It appears to be a good length, has an elastic side for extra grip, but when it's as tight as it can go, there are no more holes left to go up, so he better stay chubby! I will put up a photo when I get a chance. 

Turns out it was too loose and I'm a softy. I watched my friend do it up today and she just about got under him with a knee in his belly for extra leverage. He didn't mind at all, I tested it and it was all good, no twisting. Still got a leg up tho!

Oh and as an improvised mounting block, the saw horse I store my saddles on in the boot of the van is just the perfect height for me to swing my leg over without using the stirrup.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

The "Fat Boy" strap might also be known as a saddle stabilizer? Glad you were able to find a solution!


----------

